# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Увлекательная наука

## Jemal

Демонстрация невидимого материала (2 видео в архиве):
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_ добавлено через 1 минуту_ 
Сделано фото перехода звукового барьера бомбардировщиком

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Камере удалось засечь момент перехода звукового барьера бомбардировщиком B-2. Облако конденсата, появляющееся вокруг корпуса самолета – уникальное физическое явление, возникающее при переходе на сверхзвуковые скорости. 

Перед моментом преодоления звукового барьера самолет иногда порождает весьма необычное облако, происхождение которого до сих пор еще не совсем понятно. Согласно наиболее распространенной версии, причиной этого явления является падение давления, так называемая сингулярность Прандтля-Глауэрта, и последующая конденсация капель воды из воздуха.

_ добавлено через 32 минуты_ 
NASA экспериментирует с трупами
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Американская газета Houston Chronicle опубликовала в конце минувшей недели материал. 

В нём сообщается, что Национальное агентство США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства и компании, работающие с ним по контракту, использовали при проведении экспериментов тела и органы умерших людей.

Эти сведения изданию сообщили представители агентства. По их словам, три тела были использованы в университете штата Огайо летом и осенью прошлого года во время испытаний систем посадки нового космического кора***Orion.

Основная задача испытаний, проводившихся экспертами по безопасности NASA, заключалась в том, чтобы изучить возможные последствия для астронавтов неудачной посадки космического кора*** на Землю. Тела изучались до и после опытов, что позволило просчитать возможные варианты негативного воздействия конструкций посадочного модуля на конечности, позвоночник и спинной мозг. Определить степень повреждений внутренних органов при помощи манекенов, применяемых во время краш-тестов, на практике почти невозможно.

"Подобные испытания помогают NASA лучше разобраться в возможных повреждениях, которые могут быть получены астронавтами при посадке, - говорит инженер Дастин Гомерт. - Космический корабль - значительно более сложное устройство, чем любой автомобиль, включая гоночные болиды. С помощью таких испытаний мы надеемся разработать максимально комфортные космические костюмы и кресла".

Медицинский работник NASA Дэвид Штайц уверяет, что во время испытаний были соблюдены все принятые этические стандарты для использования тел умерших в научных целях. "С общественной точки зрения это очень неудобная тема, - признает специалист. - Но мы следуем всем этическим и медицинским процедурам, поскольку тела были завещаны для научных исследований".

----------


## vova230

Кто его знает, может эти эксперименты проводят и на живых людях. Американцы все больше смахивают на фашистов. И методы у них схожие.

----------


## Jemal

МиГ-37Б Ferret E 	 	 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Как именно появился МиГ-37, трудно сказать, но, похоже, что это чистой воды плод воображения ребят из Italeri. Да, в общем, кто бы ни придумал этот дизайн, он заслуживает аплодисментов, потому что выглядит вымышленный МиГ-37 уникально и правдоподобно. Со слов Italeri, чтобы сделать эту модель, были проведены подробные исследования существующих российских самолетов. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Кроме того, они постоянно сверялись с документацией, имевшейся на тот момент в США. Результат работы впечатляет!Концепция этого самолета зародилась ещё в те дни, когда новостные агентства вместе с фанатами авиации считали, что над нашими головами летает невидимый (для радаров) USAFF-19 Stealth. МиГ-37 появился на свет как умозрительная модель русского stealth-самолета. Эта идея родилась, когда в памяти ещё были свежи впечатления от фильма «Огненный Лис» с Клинтом Иствудом в главной роли.Нет ничего удивительно в том, что я купил себе поиграться сборную модель МиГ-37, соблазненный прежде всего возмутительно низкой ценой в «Target», плюс в тот день они давали 15% скидку на любые товары. Ну как упустишь такой шанс добавить себе в коллекцию такой повод для будущих разговоров!В наборе даются два варианта покраски: один полностью чёрный, другой белый с серым напополам: серый сверху, нижняя половина белая. Поскольку пластмасса была чёрного цвета, я подумал, что качественно раскрасить второй вариант будет непросто: материал будет просвечиваться, и придётся нанести хотя бы пару слоев краски. Это было одной из причин, почему я выбрал чёрный цвет. К тому же, это больше подходило под образ главного врага F-117
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Внешний вид самолета, так сказать, внушает доверие. Выглядит самолёт, кстати, тоже достаточно реалистично. Поскольку это всего лишь концепция, сравнивать его не с чем. Собрал я его за два часа, включая время, которое потребовалось на высыхание краски.Советский аналог американского Стелса F-19, МиГ 37Б «Ferret», соединял в себе граненую конструкцию корпуса с охлаждаемым выхлопом, специальную обшивкуи всевозможные электронные ухищрения, делающие самолёт практически невидимым для радаров . Дизайн оказался больше похож на реальный F-117 «Nighthawk», чем на F-19.Огромный успех набора для сборки концептуального Стелса F-19 побудил Testors двумя годами позже создать и пустить в продажу его аналог в советских ВВС. Хотя МиГ-37Б «Ferret» и не встретил такого же коммерческого успеха, как F-19, Italeri, европейский филиал Testors, выпустил его через несколько лет вторым изданием в новой коробке (данная модель построена из оригинального набора Testors от 1988 года).

2015 год.К власти приходит Пабло Эскобар ІІІ и объединяет семьи наркоторговцев Южной Америки. К 2018 году картелям надоедает то, что их самолеты с товаром сбивают, а наркофабрики бомбят правительственные войска. Чтобы защитить свои «достояния», картели отправляются на поиск лучших вооружений, какие только можно купить за их грязные деньги и находят… МиГ-37.

В течение многих лет покупка «37-х» оставалась незамеченной разведслужбами. МиГ разбирали на части, ввозили под видом модели самолета в натуральную величину и заново собирали в тропических джунглях Южной Америки. Только когда все 36 МиГов уже находились в состоянии полной боеготовности, их заметил на спутниковом снимке ARC.

Несмотря на снимок из космоса, разведслужбы не особо стремились подтвердить существование новой угрозы, пока при загадочных обстоятельствах не были сбиты несколько самолетов правительственной анти-наркотической службы. В 2025-м всплыла информация о новом stealth-истр***теле, находящимся на вооружении у наркоторговцев. Помимо невидимой для радаров конструкции корпуса, самолет покрыт радаро-поглощающим материалом производства «Hambro Paint».В целом самолет выглядит изрядно зловеще, как и подобает заклятому врагу F-117. Внешний вид у него очень реалистичный и правдоподобный. Поскольку это всего лишь концепция, сравнивать его не с чем, но на вид — сущий МиГ-37

----------


## Jemal

> Нацистский самолет-невидимка
> 
> Американские инженеры, разрабатывавшие технологию "стелс", восстановили самолет-невидимку нацистской Германии. Ретроистр***тель футуристического вида Horten 2-29 был разработан в самом конце Второй мировой войны, и потому его не успели запустить в массовое производство.
>  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> Цель инженеров была в том, чтобы выяснить, действительно ли так называемый самолет-невидимка невидим для радаров. В процессе у них появились новые догадки на счет того, насколько нацистские инженеры были близки к созданию самолета, который, по мнению некоторых, мог бы изменить ход войны. 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> Истр***тель Ho 2-29 воссоздавали по оригинальным чертежам братьев Хортенов, сверяясь с единственным дошедшим до наших дней подлинником, который хранится на складах правительства США уже более 50 лет, пишет National Geographic. 
> 
> Самолет-крыло больше похоже на нынешний американский бомбардировщик B-2 или летательные аппараты из "Звездных войн", чем на самолеты Второй мировой. Его корпус изготовлен главным образом из дерева, на нем установлены обычные самолетные двигатели. При этом он должен был развивать скорость до 970 км/час. Самолет оснащен четырьмя 30-миллиметровыми пушками и двумя 500-килограммовыми бомбами, он также мог использоваться как транспортник.
> ...









> Загадочные изобретения нацистов 	 
> 
> Гитлер мечтал стать властелином мира. Поэтому нацистские ученые работали над проектами фантастических изобретений, которые помогли бы фюреру покорить Вселенную.
> 
> Так, известно, что во время войны инженеры Третьего рейха строили аппараты, по внешнему виду напоминающие «летающие тарелки». Существуют и отнюдь не бездоказательные версии о том, что нацисты якобы летали в космос; что власти Германии поддерживали постоянную тайную связь с инопланетянами; что в распоряжении нацистских лидеров имелась машина времени и сам Гитлер с Евой Браун вовсе не погибли в бункере, а были перенесены в будущее; что Гитлер пользовался для воздействия на массы психотронным ультразвуковым генератором и т.д. А в 2002 г. американская частная киностудия « No Budge Productions » сняла короткометражный черно-белый фильм « Project : BubblePuppy ». Лента посвящена секретному изобретению немецкого ученого Каунта фон Телеки. 
> 
> Каунт фон Телеки построил странную машину, о предназначении которой никто из непосвященных не ведал. Зато проектом тут же заинтересовались американцы. 7 декабря 1941 г. фон Телеки был похищен американскими спецслужбами. Работу над секретным проектом он продолжил на военной базе в Нью-Мексико. После Второй мировой войны след ученого потерялся. И он сам и построенная им машина, казалось, бесследно исчезли. Никаких сведений о ней не было вплоть до 1980-х гг.
> 
> По некоторым источникам, первоначально проект фон Телеки носил название « Welpe Luft Basen », что приблизительно переводится как «Летающий щенок». Американцы переиначили его на свой лад – « BubblePuppy » («Щенок-пузырек»). Но даже те, кто курировал ученого, не вполне понимали, что же именно он изобрел. Предположительно его машина представляла собой универсальное транспортное средство, способное ездить как обычный автомобиль, плавать по воде как корабль, летать в небе как аэроплан и бороздить космические просторы как ракета. 
> ...

----------


## vova230

Самолет-невидимка впервые был построен в СССР в 20-е годы. В то время радаров еще не было и ПВО использовало обычную оптику для поиска самолетов. Опытный экземпляр самолета-невидимки был полностью зеркальным, что значительно затрудняло его обнаружение в воздухе. Но зеркало быстро теряло свои отражающие свойства и проект был признан бесперспективным.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Консерватизм, никакой мистики 

"Неизвестные структуры" в кольцах Сатурна ученые предпочитают называть "неизученными" 
16.08.2009 12:53
Ольга Орлова
Американское аэрокосмическое агентство NASA сообщило о том, что зонд Кассини передал на Землю снимки неизвестных структур в кольцах Сатурна. О том, как часто удается обнаружить в космосе непонятные объекты, в эфире Радио Свобода рассказал старший научный сотрудник Государственного астрономического института им. Штернберга Сергей Попов.




> Зонд Кассини, запущенный к Сатурну пять лет назад совместно европейскими и американскими учеными, сфотографировал трехмерные вертикальные структуры в кольце планеты F. Похожие структуры астрономы наблюдали и раньше, но теперь удалось получить их четкое изображение. Это стало возможным благодаря положению колец Сатурна, которое они занимают относительно Солнца. Именно сейчас солнечные лучи падают почти вдоль кольца и поэтому даже небольшие тела над кольцом производят длинные тени.
> 
> Каково же возможное происхождение этих тел? "В данном случае, это скорее частицы кольца, газ, пыль, которые образовали след в результате пролета спутника, - говорит старший научный сотрудник Государственного астрономического института им. Штернберга Сергей Попов. - Или же в результате какой-то неустойчивости, структуры, которые наблюдают у спутника Дафнис, могли породить почти вертикальный выброс, выходящий из плоскости кольца, достаточно узкий в двух других направлениях. Пожалуй, вот две самые вероятные гипотезы".
> 
> По мнению Сергея Попова, зонду Кассини удалось обнаружить и зафиксировать, прежде всего, красивое явление, но вряд ли за ним скрывается какая-то принципиально новая физическая природа: "Иногда такие находки создают немного ложное впечатление о том, чем на самом деле занимаются ученые. Дело в том, что подобные открытия, на мой взгляд, не формируют передний край науки и сейчас в астрофизике происходят гораздо более интересные вещи. Скажем, из тех работ, что легко объяснить в массовых новостях, это работы связанные с экзопланетами. Вот недавно появилась статья, в которой говорится, что открыта планета, которая вращается вокруг своей звезды в другую сторону. Обычно планета крутится в ту же сторону, что и звезда, что интуитивно естественно: ведь они образовывались из одного облака. А здесь мы сталкиваемся с планетой, которая крутится в другую сторону. И это ставит очень серьезные вопросы перед механизмом образования планетных систем и их эволюций".
> 
> Часто ли удается приборами зафиксировать неизвестные объекты во Вселенной? "Это происходит очень часто, - продолжает Сергей Попов. - Например, в 2007 году был открыт совершенно удивительный объект - короткая вспышка радиоизлучения, которая пришла, по всей видимости, от очень далекого источника. Ничего подобного ни до, ни после не наблюдалось, природа объекта до сих пор не известна. Сейчас очень часто проводятся программы по мониторингу всего неба или больших его частей, и регулярно появляются работы на эту тему. Скажем, одна из последних связана с наблюдениями гамма-телескопа HESS, который представил новый список не отождествленных источников. Оказалось, что видны десятки гамма-источников, природа которых неизвестна. Вот только что появилась работа о не отождествленных источниках, наблюдаемых в рентгеновском диапазоне. Мы видим объекты, но мы пока не знаем, что это именно. Конечно, можно как-то очертить круг возможных гипотез, это могут быть пульсары, которые нам не видны в радио диапазоне. Это могут быть активные ядра галактик, которые оказались яркими в гамма-диапозоне. И таких загадок достаточно много".
> 
> По словам Сергея Попова, когда речь идет о неизвестных космических объектах, астрономов ограничивают в познании только законы сохранения и какие-то базовые постулаты. "Я приведу такой пример, - говорит ученый. - Когда-то в спектрах звезд был обнаружен такой элемент как технеций. Поскольку до этого он в естественных условиях не встречался, тут же появились гипотезы о то, что мы имеем дело с результатом инженерной деятельности внеземных цивилизаций. Потом оказалось все-таки, что в звездах могут идти процессы, в которых технеций вырабатывается. И мы видим совершенно естественный процесс. Так вот это достаточно яркий пример того, как постоянные научные наблюдения приводят к построению настоящей картины в природе и пониманию того, какие гипотезы могут жить, а какие отбрасываться".
> ...

----------


## Jemal

Создание невидимых человеческому глазу проходов и порталов вскоре станет реальным  


Используя технологию, известную как трансформационная оптика (transformation optics), ученым удастся изменить  направление световых волн, что, впоследствии, даст им возможность создать проход, невидимый для человеческого глаза. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Ученые приблизились к созданию аналога платформы 9 и 3/4 из фильма Гарри Поттер. 

Основываясь на отдельных положения законов преломления и отражения света, группа ученых из университетов Гонконг и Фудан в Шанхае описала концепцию прохода, который блокирует 
электромагнитные волны, но пропускает физические тела. 
В создании таких проходов будет применен рассеивающий элемент на основе фотонных кристаллов, направляющий свет и электромагнитное излучение в определенном направлении. Таким образом, создается оптическая иллюзия, перекрывающая какой-либо реальный объект, например, вход в реально существующее помещение. 
 Согласно с Ульфом Леонхардтом (Ulf Leonhardt), эффект от использования подобной технологии напоминает преломление изображения, когда мы наблюдаем объекты, находящиеся в воде: они кажутся большими, чем на самом деле, и их местоположение отличается от реального.
Важно отметить, что попытки разработать подобную технологию уже предпринимались, но на практике удавалось направить в нужном направлении лишь часть видимого излучения.

Источник: ufo.ck.ua

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Человек, который учится...* 
...внимает, впитывает, ощущает информацию — сведения и образы; 
...оценивает то, что воспринял — полезное или вредное, плохое или хорошее, важное или  безразличное; 
...запоминает связи между ощущениями,  действиями, предметами, событиями; 
...пробует, играет, совершенствуется, доводит до автоматизма свои умения*. 
Человек, который учится, исследует свойства окружающего мира и приспосабливается жить в нем. Сначала он узнает, что голос и лицо матери означают тепло и скорую кормежку и если немного покричать, можно все это получить. Потом — что острое и горячее лучше не  трогать, что знаку «А» соответствует звук, что если не решить задачку про пешеходов, не дадут денег на жвачку, что если к людям с добром, так и они к тебе по-хорошему…
Человек учится по-разному. На некоторые воздействия перестает реагировать, к другим становится чувствительнее — это привыкание и сенситизация. Так учиться умеют даже черви. 
Человек учится связывать запах хлеба и  утоление голода, звонок на переменку и желание побегать — это безусловные и условные рефлексы. Они есть у птиц, собак, осьминогов...  
Человек начинает различать причину и следствие, сравнивать Наташу Ростову с Анной  Карениной, решать уравнения  окислительно-восстановительных реакций — это рассудочная  деятельность. Как человек, этого больше не может никто. 
Человек, который учится, формирует свой мозг. Его нервные клетки растут, образуют между  собой новые связи. По проторенным путям нервные импульсы проходят быстрее, потому что  мозговые снабжениы и кормильцы — клетки нейроглии — тренированы и работают активнее, как и сосуды мозга. Нервная система ребенка пластична, и дай Бог, чтобы она попала в руки талантливого, умного или хотя бы просто  доброго ваятеля. 
Учиться человеку помогают эмоции. Он  старается повторять действия, приносящие  удовольствие и радость, и избегать поведения,  которое связано со страхом, болью, тревогой.  Захочет ли он учиться, если за неудачи его секут розгами, орут на него, обзывают дураком? Вряд ли, так и останется неучем. 
Человек, который учится, стремится к'  согласию с миром. И не беда, что мир иногда меняется слишком стремительно, нарушая  гармонию. Учиться никогда не поздно...

----------


## Banderlogen

> Захочет ли он учиться, если за неудачи его секут розгами, орут на него, обзывают дураком? Вряд ли, так и останется неучем.


Захочет только в путь. Хотя бы ради того, чтобы не секли розгами, не орали и не обзывали дураком.

При желании любое действие можно описать, как рефлексы и все такое. Вот в упор не вижу здесь увлекательной науки.

----------


## Akasey

* Новая теория происхождения жизни на Земле*


Уильям Мартин (William Martin) из Университета Генриха Гейне в Дюссельдорфе, Германия, (Heinrich-Heine University, Dusseldorf, Germany) и Майкл Рассел (Michael Russell) из Центра изучения окружающей среды, Университет Шотландии, Глазго, Великобритания (Scottish Universities Environmental Research Centre, Glasgow, UK) утверждают, что первые живые организмы на Земле могли появиться внутри камней, выстилающих дно океана.

Более 4 миллиардов лет назад крошечные полости внутри минералов могли выступить в роли клеток.

Ключевой момент в этой теории - отложения сульфида железа (FeS). В горячих источниках на морском дне это соединение образует "соты" с ячейками шириной в несколько сотых миллиметра. Как считают Мартин и Рассел, эти ячейки - идеальное место для возникновения жизни По сравнению с другими гипотезами возникновения жизни на Земле, теория Мартина и Рассела уникальна тем, что она предполагают, что возникновение клетки предшествовало возникновению белков и самореплицирующихся молекул. С притоком горячей воды в ячейки попадают ионы аммония (NH4+) и монооксид углерода (CO), и сульфид железа выступает в роли одного из катализаторов синтеза органических веществ из неорганики. Простые соединения концентрировались в "камерах" из сульфида железа, что могло привести к возникновению сложных молекул - белков и нуклеиновых кислот.

Форд Дулитл (Ford Doolittle) из канадского университета Далхаузи, Галифакс (Dalhousie University, Halifax, Canada) считает данную теорию красивой и практически всеобъемлющей. Другие ученые согласны, что ячейки сульфида железа вполне могут быть "инкубаторами" первичных жизненных форм, однако указывают на "недостающее звено" между простыми органическими соединениями и химией живых существ. Так, Пьер Луиджи Люизи (Pier Luigi Luisi) из Федерального института технологий в Цюрихе, Швейцария (Federal Institute of Technology, Zurich, Switzerland) считает, что без объяснения происхождения ферментов все вышесказанное останется голой теорией.

Мартин и Рассел предположили, что живые организмы покинули каменные ячейки, когда научились сами строить клеточную стенку. Поэтому они выдвинули довольно спорное предположение о том, что жизнь на Земле возникала дважды. Об этом, по их мнению, свидетельствует большая разница в строении клеточной стенки у двух основных царств примитивных прокариот - бактерий и архебактерий.

С этим согласны далеко не все. Например, Томас Кавалье-Смит (Thomas Cavalier-Smith) из Оксфордского университета в Великобритании (University of Oxford, UK) говорит, что у бактерий и архебактерий есть сотни гомологичных генов, а также множество сходных признаков, таких как, скажем, способ встраивания белков в мембрану.

Мартин в ответ утверждает, что из-за способности бактерий обмениваться ДНК сейчас нам трудно установить последовательность событий только на основе генетики. Он предполагает, что выход обоих царств из каменных ячеек произошел около 3,8 миллиардов лет назад, в то время как самые древние ископаемые образцы, бесспорно свидетельствующие о наличии бактерий на Земле, относятся к периоду около 2,5 миллиардов лет назад, хотя некоторые исследователи говорят о возникновения жизни еще 3,5 миллиарда лет назад.

Таким образом, пока у ученых нет гипотезы происхождения жизни, которая объясняла бы все факты, которыми располагает наука.

----------


## Jemal

Проект по созданию бессмертных существ
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*Управление перспективных исследовательских проектов (DARPA) Пентагона в рамках бюджета на 2011 финансовый год намерено выделить шесть миллионов долларов на реализацию проекта по созданию искусственных живых существ. Предполагается, что эти организмы смогут жить практически вечно, если только не будет принято решение, что им пора умереть.* 

Новый проект, который планирует создать DARPA, получит название BioDesign. По заявлению управления, в проекте будут использоваться последние достижения биотехнологий, которые позволят создавать живые и способные к дыханию существа с "определенными биологическими качествами". Не уточняется, будет ли искусственный организм многоклеточным, однако подчеркивается, что его клетки будут обладать сопротивляемостью процессам старения и смерти. Подобными свойствами обладают, например, раковые клетки. 

В ДНК искусственных организмов будут введены маркеры, позволяющие однозначно идентифицировать его. DARPA также намерено предусмотреть "клеточный выключатель", задействование которого приведет к немедленной смерти организма. Каким образом это планируется реализовать, пока неизвестно. 

Кроме того, DARPA намерено вложить 20 миллионов долларов в развитие синтетической биологии и 7,5 миллиона долларов в исследования по анализу и изменению генома. 

По мнению профессора биологии Нью-Йоркского университета Дэвида Фитча (David Fitch), DARPA намерена применить иной подход к эволюции, представив ее не как цепь случайных изменений, а как единое направленное действие. 

Описание BioDesign можно найти на 265-й странице 522-страничного проекта бюджета DARPA на 2011 финансовый год. Об этом сообщает Lenta.ru со ссылкой на Wired.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

Россия создаёт антигравитационный двигатель	

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*На малом космическом аппарате "Юбилейный" ученые РФ проводят эксперимент по преодолению гравитации с помощью принципиально нового двигателя под названием "гравицапа", сообщил директор и научный руководитель Научно-исследовательского института космических систем имени Максимова, генерал-майор в отставке Валерий Меньшиков.* 

По словам Меньшикова, двигатель разрабатывается для космического аппарата "Союз-Сат-О", входящего в многофункциональную космическую систему (МФКС) Союзного государства России и Белоруссии. Этот двигатель "абляционный", в нем "под действием высоковольтного разряда происходит испарение рабочего тела – фторопласта и образуется тяга". 





> "Устройство для непрерывного передвижения без расхода рабочего тела уже прошло испытания в земных условиях", – сказал Меньшиков. 
> 
> Условно разработку назвали "гравицапа" (как в знаменитом фильме Георгия Данелии "Кин-дза-дза"). "Он предназначен для любого космического аппарата, особенно для наноспутников. В этом случае масса движителя будет снижена до нескольких десятков граммов. Главное сейчас доказать, что он работает", – сказал Меньшиков. 
> - Сразу внесу ясность: мы не изобретаем вечный двигатель. Для космического аппарата «Союз-Сат-О», входящего в многофункциональную космическую систему (МФКС) союзного государства России и Белоруссии, мы разрабатывали сразу четыре типа новых двигателей: лазерно-плазменный, водяной, инерционный и абляционный. Последний мы создаем совместно с действительным членом РАН (отделение энергетики, машиностроения, механики и процессов управления) Гарри Алексеевичем Поповым. В этом двигателе под действием высоковольтного разряда происходит испарение рабочего тела -- фторопласта и образуется тяга. Именно он и будет установлен на «Союз-Сат-О».
> 
> *-- Как далеко вы продвинулись в создании двигателя без выброса реактивной массы?*
> 
> -- Сначала мы проводили эксперимент с ртутью. Получили очень хороший результат. Но, к сожалению, ртуть опасна и капризна, поэтому мы перешли к экспериментам с массивными твердыми телами, которые движутся по определенной траектории то с ускорением, то с замедлением. Устройство для непрерывного передвижения без расхода рабочего тела уже прошло испытания в земных условиях.
> *
> ...




[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

никакой науки никогда не было и нет, есть разрешенный отдельным индивидуумам
доступ к знаниям вселеннского портала, самым упёртым и не от "мира сего".
да и знания те отдают по капельке - чтоб не изничтожили друг друга в одночасье.

----------

